# Show some love for the bass guitar



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

We all know Flea but he is a fucking genius and deserves a post in here.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Two words: Jack Bruce.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Alright here goes a thing. All the guitars here are bass guitars. Actually Chris Squire treats his bass like a regular guitar but hey isn't that cool?




also yeah prehistoric fish name. prog rock is for dem intellectualz!


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

@pagan astronaut Tool has fooled me a couple of times by tuning their bass way up, making me think it was the guitar part. I need to investigate Yes a lot more.

Also, it's crazy when I listened to the song the riff starting at 0:36 reminded me of an F-Zero soundtrack:






A very similar riff starts at 0:23. I wonder if the F-Zero composer looked to Yes for inspiration?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> @pagan astronaut Tool has fooled me a couple of times by tuning their bass way up, making me think it was the guitar part. I need to investigate Yes a lot more.
> 
> Also, it's crazy when I listened to the song the riff starting at 0:36 reminded me of an F-Zero soundtrack:
> 
> ...


Never been a big fan of Tool tbh but... Great then. I'll investigate Tool, you'll investigate Yes. 

My, my! This melody is almost identical! :crazy:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

So anybody still looking in here: any interest in a "Dat drumming" thread? I like drumming but am by no means an expert. I assume we all have heard about Neil Peart by now :laughing:.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> So anybody still looking in here: any interest in a "Dat drumming" thread? I like drumming but am by no means an expert. I assume we all have heard about Neil Peart by now :laughing:.


I'm in for any kind of "Dat playing" thread. I am not an expert at all and have absolutely no idea how to play anything but I surely do appreciate good musicianship! So yeah I'm interested in "Dat drumming" thread as well as "Dat piano/keyboard", "Dat vocal", "Dat harp" and whatever instruments and devices we can come up with.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I poated this to hear Tal even though hearing Jeff Beck's current guitar playing makes me seasick. :laughing:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


> I poated this to hear Tal even though hearing Jeff Beck's current guitar playing makes me seasick. :laughing:


I think I saw this on the Palladia channel once. Jeff Beck could you turn down your guitar please!! lol.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey by the way


bigstupidgrin said:


> Tool has fooled me a couple of times by tuning their bass way up, making me think it was the guitar part.


Do they do that a lot or was it just a couple of times? I'm asking 'cause I would check it out but my computer lately acts shitty and browsing anything takes me a lot of time (and is annoying) So like, meybe you could post an example? 

By the way I just thought that for some killer bass you might want to check out these two songs from the same album as "The Fish"... Actually with "Heart of the Sunrise" I was never sure where bass ends and regular guitar starts but nonetheless I think both songs are worth taking a look at.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

@PEGan astronaut


Roundabout's great, obviously. Heart of the Sunrise was really enjoyable too. Reminds me of "21st Century Schizoid Man" composed in reverse.

Tool really changed from Hard Rock to Prog when bassist Justin Chancellor joined the band in 1995 (before the album AEnima). I read somewhere that he is a major influence on their sound; and I believe he writes most of the instrumental portion of the songs. 






Song starts about 50 seconds into it. The big switchout moment is four minutes into the song. Here's a bass cover video of it that shows the bass line close up:






Here is The Pot: a song where the bass is the main line:






And again, a bass cover video to show the line:


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> @PEGan astronaut
> 
> 
> Roundabout's great, obviously. Heart of the Sunrise was really enjoyable too. Reminds me of "21st Century Schizoid Man" composed in reverse.
> ...


Ya, I don't think I know a single person who doesn't like Roundabout, heh. HotS is my personal favourite ever just sayin' Schizoid Man, huh? Never thought of this. I'll do an experiment and play both songs backwards and see... 

Those 'moaning' guitar sounds in The Pot are bass, too? Whoooooooooaaaaaaa


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I used to play all these insane fast finger picking ska-punk basslines. I'm not sure if I can still do them anymore.

This is not me, but some of the songs I really liked to play:


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Listened to this today and decided the bass is really sweet here. (Yes, more Yes from me)




also I think Yes videos are a cute gift to this world


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Gotta show some love for Trevor Dunn.

The bass line in Mr. Bungle's _Dead Goon_ (starts at 1:59) is one of my all-time favourites, although according to Dunn, it was actually Bungle drummer Danny Heifetz who wrote it, because "no bassist in their right mind would dream it up" XD Sounds about right lol.






more Dunn related stuff:





















and this is off-topic, but some of these might as well go in the drumming thread... Joey Baron is amazing. I also really love John Zorn's "conducted" jazz in the Masada projects. It really leads to super tight and cohesive music, but with all the spontaneity of improv. You can do whatever you want, as long as he says so


----------

